# Alfine Versa 8 Speed Shifters



## drofluf (Dec 12, 2010)

I've bought some shifters but have no instructions!

Does anyone know where I can find a link to them?

Thanks


----------



## drofluf (Dec 12, 2010)

It's OK I've found them!


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

Please do a review after some miles on them, very few people use these levers. I have a pair waiting to go on an unfinished bike, so I'm curious.


----------



## drofluf (Dec 12, 2010)

Drew Diller said:


> Please do a review after some miles on them, very few people use these levers. I have a pair waiting to go on an unfinished bike, so I'm curious.


Will do. But may be a little while. Just heard I'm booked in for minor surgery at the weekend which will put me off the bike for weeks or so.


----------



## Squire Quigley (Jan 2, 2012)

*My 2 cents:*

I've been running these on my Surly X-check for two years now. I got them online for $180 if memory serves. Overall, my impression is positive. The build quality is decent. The levers are aluminum with resin bodies. The mechanism is fairly smooth without a lot of slop. Don't hold hold me to it, but I recall that Sussex (company making Versa 8s) is a subcontractor for Shimano.

Couple things: 
1)The shift mechanism requires a cable with a smaller-than-standard head. Apparently this smaller head is also used on some Campy gear. The cable that ships with the lever works fine but I managed to bork it, and my LBS didn't have a replacement and suggested I clamp a standard shift cable in a vise and file the head down until it fit. That worked fine and that's what I'll do next time it needs replacement.
2) The throw on the bigger upshift lever is very long, so I have to push it with the tips of my fingers to complete the shift. In general the levers seem suited best to large hands.
3) The levers ship with a Ritchey adjusting barrel that is supposed to jut out of the inside of the lever, and it's fragile. I broke mine off, and thankfully the lever itself wasn't damaged. I run a downtube stop adjuster anyways.

Anybody know if Sussex is making/will make an 11-spd version for Alfine?


----------



## drofluf (Dec 12, 2010)

Squire Quigley said:


> Anybody know if Sussex is making/will make an 11-spd version for Alfine?


Yes I think they are. Here's a link to a UK site selling them Alfine Versa 11 Speed

How do you get the cable into the 8speed shifter? I've been struggling all day! There's a place inside marked 'cable in' but it's not clear where the cable should engage with the mechanism. The supplier suggested that I manually rotated the mechanism but it doesn't move!

Secondly, when I move the large shift lever the mechanism moves anti-clockwise but returns when I release the lever. Is this correct? I would expect the large lever to move the mechanism round and for the mechanism to stay in place when the lever is released. It would then return when the small lever is pressed.


----------



## Squire Quigley (Jan 2, 2012)

drofluf said:


> How do you get the cable into the 8speed shifter?...
> 
> Secondly, when I move the large shift lever the mechanism moves anti-clockwise but returns when I release the lever. Is this correct?


I just checked mine. When I stand facing the direction of travel (like I'm riding) and push the large shift lever, the mechanism moves clockwise.

When I shift to the lowest gear (push the small lever until no more clicks) the place where the cable button seats is pretty obvious. I don't really get the purpose of the "insert cable" arrow. I think my instructions indicated that you're supposed to move the mechanism to this point because it's the easiest place to guide the cable in??

If you're still having problems I'll try to take a pic, but I'm new here and not sure I have the priveliges to post it yet.


----------



## cd_fitch (Jan 18, 2012)

[Q

How do you get the cable into the 8speed shifter? I've been struggling all day! There's a place inside marked 'cable in' but it's not clear where the cable should engage with the mechanism. The supplier suggested that I manually rotated the mechanism but it doesn't move!

Secondly, when I move the large shift lever the mechanism moves anti-clockwise but returns when I release the lever. Is this correct? I would expect the large lever to move the mechanism round and for the mechanism to stay in place when the lever is released. It would then return when the small lever is pressed.[/QUOTE]

I'm having similar issues trying to build a bike for a friend. Did you figure out why the ratchet mechanism was not moving? I get one click out of the large lever, but nothing out of the small and no movement.


----------



## drofluf (Dec 12, 2010)

No! I sent mine back for replacement as I assumed that it was faulty. I spoke to a mechanic at the retailer who conceded at it was difficult, but if you're having the same issue I may have been wrong!


----------



## cjbrubaker (Apr 2, 2007)

*Versa VRS-8 install*

Hi - I'm having the same problem with my build. There's no obvious place to put the cable that results in any pull, and while the instructions say to push the small lever to get to gear 1, when I push that lever nothing happens. When I push the big lever the ratchet moves a bit then returns to the starting position.

Any wisdom to share? Are they defective, or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## drofluf (Dec 12, 2010)

cjbrubaker said:


> Hi - I'm having the same problem with my build. There's no obvious place to put the cable that results in any pull, and while the instructions say to push the small lever to get to gear 1, when I push that lever nothing happens. When I push the big lever the ratchet moves a bit then returns to the starting position.
> 
> Any wisdom to share? Are they defective, or am I doing something wrong?


After returning my shifters the replacement had the same issue with the replacements. A very helpful and patient rep at On-one in the UK talked me through the issue.

Turned out that I was doing it wrong :madman: press the smaller lever and ease the 'drum' anticlockwise with a small pick or screwdriver. Repeat and eventually you will see the hole to insert the cable.


----------



## cjbrubaker (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks - that worked!

After that was sorted I was having some trouble shifting from gear 4->5, and found that I really needed to use the full range of the lever. After I pushed the lever to the stop and let it return fully, I've had no problems at all.


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

Sorry, I didn't understand your problem earlier. I remember fiddling with a pair of these on a build for a friend. It took me 20 minutes of fumbling around with like an idiot and inspecting with a small LED flashlight before I got it.

It _is_ pretty wonky.

What's also weird is the mirror-identical shifting mechanism enclosure in the left brifter. Even a mark for inserting the cable. What's the deal with that? It's not like the mech can just be taken out and moved over. Pretty odd.

Oh well. I'm almost done with my drop bar setup so I'm testing these myself soon.


----------



## drofluf (Dec 12, 2010)

Drew Diller said:


> Please do a review after some miles on them, very few people use these levers. I have a pair waiting to go on an unfinished bike, so I'm curious.


Finally I get time to ride.

Had a brief 15 miles yesterday.

First impressions are good. The hoods are comfortable to ride on, good modulation and response to the brakes (Avid BB7) and shifting was easy with winter loves on. There are large gaps between the gears, but as I normally ride singlespeed that's not a big issue.

Need to do some minor tweaking to correct jumping in he mid range but will be fine for my commuter


----------



## drofluf (Dec 12, 2010)

drofluf said:


> Finally I get time to ride.
> 
> Had a brief 15 miles yesterday.
> 
> ...


400 miles done and now they're bedded in running really sweetly. Initiallly there was some jumping between gears, but it's all settled down now. Shifters work really well, probably need more 'throw' than the STIs that they replaced but usable from the drops or hoods.

The shifters themselves are very comfortable, did 60 miles last weekend marshalling riders on a charity ride and no discomfort whatsoever eve though I'd noticed that the gel padding in my gloves had disintegrated half way through the ride.

Overall I'd say the Alfine/Versa is a great combination for a tourer or commuter. Robust, comfortable and silent! If you're going to be somewhere really remote it may be easier to repair regular derailleurs, but for what I need they're perfect.


----------



## nicks23 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi, sorry to pick up on an old thread but I have been scouring the internet trying to find some information on this! Even with the (what admittedly seem to be idiot proof) instructions you have posted, and successfully having moved the 'drum' anticlockwise as far as it will go, I still can't locate where the cable is supposed to be housed! 

Is there any chance you could post a picture?


----------



## ives31 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi,
I'm stuck as well.
can anyone provide clear instructions as to how to get the gear cable into the versa 8 speed shifter?

thanks


----------



## cjbrubaker (Apr 2, 2007)

press the smaller lever and ease the 'drum' (ratcheted assembly inside the shifter that the cable should feed into) anticlockwise with a small pick or screwdriver. Keep moving it anticlockwise and eventually you will see the hole to insert the cable. This isn't entirely intiuitive, as you have to squeeze the brake to expose the mechanism while you're pressing the smaller lever while you're also using a small screwdriver to turn the barrel. But it can be done, and once you do it once it's done.


ives31 said:


> Hi,
> I'm stuck as well.
> can anyone provide clear instructions as to how to get the gear cable into the versa 8 speed shifter?
> 
> thanks


----------



## ives31 (Mar 8, 2011)

cjbrubaker said:


> press the smaller lever and ease the 'drum' (ratcheted assembly inside the shifter that the cable should feed into) anticlockwise with a small pick or screwdriver. Keep moving it anticlockwise and eventually you will see the hole to insert the cable. This isn't entirely intiuitive, as you have to squeeze the brake to expose the mechanism while you're pressing the smaller lever while you're also using a small screwdriver to turn the barrel. But it can be done, and once you do it once it's done.


Many thanks.got it sorted


----------



## nicks23 (Feb 20, 2013)

ives31 said:


> Many thanks.got it sorted


I still haven't managed to do this! Forgot about it for a while as haven't been riding that bike anyway but your thread made me go back and take another look.

Now not sure if there is something wrong with my shifter (as opposed to just with me) as those instructions don't seem to work for me.

Could you post a pic of the location of the cable hole? Is it where the shifter is marked with a small arrow and 'cable in', but that the hole only appears when you turn the mech round sufficiently? When turning, is it anti clock wise as you stand behind the shifter or in front of it?

Cheers


----------



## ives31 (Mar 8, 2011)

It's not entirely straightforward but yes, the cable hole is where the arrow is.

You have to keep depressing the small gear change lever and push the cog round with a small screw driver until the hole appears.You'll have to do this 8 or 9 times since depressing the small gear lever only allows you to move the cog round a few notches. Eventually you'll see the hole but the first hole you might see (as was the case with me) was the exit hole, not the entry hole. This had me stumped for a while since when you put the cable in it was pointing in the wrong direction. The solution is to keep ratcheting round the cog until the entry hole appears and then your good to go.

It's an absolutely ridiculous design, but there you go.


----------



## drofluf (Dec 12, 2010)

nicks23 said:


> I still haven't managed to do this! Forgot about it for a while as haven't been riding that bike anyway but your thread made me go back and take another look.
> 
> Now not sure if there is something wrong with my shifter (as opposed to just with me) as those instructions don't seem to work for me.
> 
> ...


Tried to get a picture but couldn't get a decent one.

It's anti-clockwise when standing behind the shifter - you need to keep pressing the small lever and to help the mech around with a screwdriver as it's normally the spring in the hub that pulls it round. Eventually you'll see the hole and it should become self evident.


----------



## ives31 (Mar 8, 2011)

This is where you ratched round the cog


----------



## ives31 (Mar 8, 2011)

this is where the cable goes


----------



## nicks23 (Feb 20, 2013)

ives31 said:


> this is where the cable goes
> View attachment 791387


Thanks heaps for this, very kind of you! Now have it sorted at last.

Cheers


----------



## Shubda (Jun 5, 2012)

Thank you for the picture. It is a rather tight working. Am trying to change the shift cable on a Versa 11 shifter, which ought to be the same as the 8. Was told to pop off the cap (with VERSA on it). Not right - does not pop off. Am just trying to remove the old cable. This give me some direction - seems similar to Shimano and SRAM, maybe just tighter.


----------



## thanosswe (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi guys, i bring this topic back from the dead, as I am experiencing problems with my Versa shifters...
While downshifting (mainly from gear 6 going to 5) when I press the small lever the cable skips more positions and I end up either at gear 4 or even all the way down to 1 with one press of the lever.

Any ideas if there is any adjustment for that? These levers seem to me really hard to service, least intuitive thing I've seen on a bike...


----------



## mikeymo (Aug 7, 2017)

drofluf said:


> It's OK I've found them!


I realise this thread is 5 years old, but do you have a link to the instructions please. I've just bought a bike with Versa VRS-8 shifters and am having no end of problems.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

I've got 2 sets of these and I don't recall any problem fitting them. There were no instructions.

Surely all you have to do is ratchet the gear lever over so the cable hole is in the right place? ie in the position the cable would be at its slackest.


----------



## mikeymo (Aug 7, 2017)

Thanks for the reply. The shifter is already fitted on a bike I just bought second hand. But the shifting is terrible. Up shifts are fine. Down shifts work only a third of the time. Sometimes it'll drop down to what feels like 1st (or maybe 'neutral'), then an up shift goes back to the gear I was trying to get. Sometimes. Then again it may end up in a sort of gear, but with a skip if I try to put any more than the slightest pressure on the pedals. There will often be an assortment of crunchy graunchy noises. Just trying the shifter static last night it seems there are actually only 7 gears, if I drop down to the lowest gear or go all the way up to the top there are less than there should be. If I do go down to '1st' then pressing the larger lever actually produces a click.

It's always been a bit suspect. I try the various techniques, not pedalling when I change, and pressing the smaller lever with a firm press. Recently I had the bars retaped and new in-line brakes levers fitted, and I've fitted a short adjustable stem and lifted it up a bit, but only 30mm shorter.

I'm actually wondering if in trying to adjust it yesterday, in the Hebridean rain, without my glasses, I've lined the two yellow marks up in the wrong gear. In other words if I was actually in 5th, or 3rd, when I adjusted it.

It sometimes feels as though the down shift from 5th to 4th is actually going through 2 gears.


----------



## mikeymo (Aug 7, 2017)

*Solved*



mikeymo said:


> Thanks for the reply. The shifter is already fitted on a bike I just bought second hand. But the shifting is terrible. Up shifts are fine. Down shifts work only a third of the time. Sometimes it'll drop down to what feels like 1st (or maybe 'neutral'), then an up shift goes back to the gear I was trying to get. Sometimes. Then again it may end up in a sort of gear, but with a skip if I try to put any more than the slightest pressure on the pedals. There will often be an assortment of crunchy graunchy noises. Just trying the shifter static last night it seems there are actually only 7 gears, if I drop down to the lowest gear or go all the way up to the top there are less than there should be. If I do go down to '1st' then pressing the larger lever actually produces a click.
> 
> It's always been a bit suspect. I try the various techniques, not pedalling when I change, and pressing the smaller lever with a firm press. Recently I had the bars retaped and new in-line brakes levers fitted, and I've fitted a short adjustable stem and lifted it up a bit, but only 30mm shorter.
> 
> ...


I know I'm replying to my own post, but on the off chance that somebody searches for some help with this fairly obscure setup of Versa VRS-8 to Afline 8 hub:

Turns out my problem wasn't the shifter, it was the cable at the hub end. There's an awkward little nut thing that goes in the cassette joint, and it just wasn't tight enough.

Since sorting it the shifts have been pretty good, generally. Upshifts (against the spring tension) are always fine. Down shifts generally OK, so long as I make a positive press on the small lever. But a light touch will sometimes drop down more than one gear.


----------

